# Boat Upholstery



## Sean O'Neill (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone is needing any boat upholstery done to their boat let me know. This would consist of replacingworn or tornvinyl's or fabrics from the cabin to the cockpits.You may also want toadd cushion or bolsters to your boat.If you have any question or interrestedsend me a email to [email protected].


----------



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC (May 9, 2008)

Can you come out and look at a boat for some work PM me so we can set it up. I would like an estimate. Thanks Colt


----------

